# 'Drake's 1860 Plantation X Bitters / Patented 1862' & Black Bear



## AA Auctions Ltd (Jun 20, 2016)

I wonder if anyone could tell us if this is scarce in this dark puce colour at all please?
It's lot #133 in our current auction (AAA4 ...http://www.aaauctionsltd.com/auction-4/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI )
Any help would be much appreciated. 
We also have this black bear (lot 132) which we presume to be American too?



Cheers, Alan 
*AA Auctions Ltd*


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jun 20, 2016)

*Those items will do well in your auction Alan. 

Hope all goes well on your side of  the pond.

Jim *


----------



## botlguy (Jun 21, 2016)

You have these items well positioned  in your market in my opinion.
Jim


----------



## AA Auctions Ltd (Jun 21, 2016)

Privyprowlerz said:


> *Those items will do well in your auction Alan.
> 
> Hope all goes well on your side of  the pond.
> 
> Jim *



Thanks Jim, I hope so too. We see very few of these fabulous bitters bottles over here so have no idea of desirability. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## AA Auctions Ltd (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks Jim, it'll be interesting to see just how well they do in this auction! (as an aside, do you know that we have bottles embossed  'WAW-WAW' over here in Britain?)


----------



## botlguy (Jun 22, 2016)

I do know that, I've bought a few. I need more, HELP ! I've also gotten them from Australia and South Africa. I'm particularly looking for the larger size, over 7 1/2" tall. And, any with labels, even partial.
Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 23, 2016)

Jim, Somebody on here posted about a WaWa mik bottle, just a couple days ago........


----------



## botlguy (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you, I don't think it's the same type thing I specialize in but I'll try to find it. I'm basically 'puter' illiterate but maybe I'll get lucky.
Jim


----------



## botlguy (Jun 23, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Jim, Somebody on here posted about a WaWa mik bottle, just a couple days ago........


Totally different animal but I SERIOUSLY thank YOU for the additional pair of eyes.
Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 24, 2016)

I have always thought the "kummel bears" were German or maybe Russian. I've seen a lot but none had a maker mark to my recollection.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 24, 2016)

cowseatmaize said:


> I have always thought the "kummel bears" were German or maybe Russian. I've seen a lot but none had a maker mark to my recollection.



I think they are German, Eric, We dug a few in S.F and those were imported by several S.F. whiskey merchants, according to records that several of the companies kept......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 24, 2016)

AA Auctions Ltd said:


> View attachment 172744View attachment 172745View attachment 172746View attachment 172747
> 
> I wonder if anyone could tell us if this is scarce in this dark puce colour at all please?
> It's lot #133 in our current auction (AAA4 ...http://www.aaauctionsltd.com/auction-4/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI )
> ...



I don't know who won the bears or Drakes, but I was lucky enough to snag that beautiful pontiled Clarkes Sherry Wine Bitters, which is, over here a rare bird, and I suspect even more so on your side of the lake.......thanks, Alan you run a tight ship.........Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 25, 2016)

The £ is taking a dive with the news of late. Good time to buy over there but maybe not so much to sell. I think that's how it works???


----------

